# Partner Visa 309/100 from Offshore



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi 

I have 189 PR visa and made my first entry already. I got married after i was granted 189 visa. I am still living in India and not migrated yet to Australia. 
Before migrating to Australia, I want to apply 309/100 partner visa for my wife from here itself. 
If someone could tell me if that is possible to apply from India when I as sponsor does not have Australian address and still living in India?
When I apply for this 309/100 visa from my wife's immi account, I first need to make payment of 7715 AUD, after that only I can lodge the sponsor application from my immi account. SO just want to check if I can apply for my wife sponsorship while living in India.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 189 PR visa and made my first entry already. I got married after i was granted 189 visa. I am still living in India and not migrated yet to Australia.
> Before migrating to Australia, I want to apply 309/100 partner visa for my wife from here itself.
> ...


Are you aware that if you don’t migrate to Australia by nov 2020, your travel rights will expire and the PR will be as good as cancelled ?

Cheers


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

NB said:


> Are you aware that if you don’t migrate to Australia by nov 2020, your travel rights will expire and the PR will be as good as cancelled ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes I am well aware of that and I am planning to move on September 2020 itself. but before that I want to apply for 309 visa for my wife so that she gets it soon


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Yes I am well aware of that and I am planning to move on September 2020 itself. but before that I want to apply for 309 visa for my wife so that she gets it soon


Even if you apply today there is no way your wife could get a grant for subclass 309 by November before your PR travel rights expiry as the visa processing for partner visa itself takes around 17 months.

As long as you hold a valid PR (not cancelled) your wife can apply for partner visa so you need to move to Australia before November.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Yes I am well aware of that and I am planning to move on September 2020 itself. but before that I want to apply for 309 visa for my wife so that she gets it soon


Better you come first, get job, address then sponsor her with Australian offer in hand that proves immigration that you have enough funds to take care of spouse even when you apply visitor visa 600 after 309 visa.... once you come here you can renew visa as well before Nov 2020 otherwise if it expires getting PR again is tough you have to continue there happily or look for other country....


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 189 PR visa and made my first entry already. I got married after i was granted 189 visa. I am still living in India and not migrated yet to Australia.
> Before migrating to Australia, I want to apply 309/100 partner visa for my wife from here itself.
> ...



Hi, 
I have been in similar circumstances as you are. Everyone suggesting for you to arrive here in right. You should come here, get a local address, job, gather some fund and then apply for offshore spouse visa.
One info regarding spouse visa, if your marriage is more than 3year then probably the processing time will reduce, also 309 might be waived off and your spouse might directly get 100.
So ideally if you are about to complete 3years of marriage as per marriage registration, file for spouse visa after you complete 3year. But if you complete only few months then file as soon you are in Australia as it might take 18months.

Also, do not make a mistake of coming at the last moment. And once you arrive, you cannot leave to return again without an RRV which is another topic altogether.
Current in the unprecedented situation of COVID19 everything is unpredictable.


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

sbasha said:


> Hi,
> I have been in similar circumstances as you are. Everyone suggesting for you to arrive here in right. You should come here, get a local address, job, gather some fund and then apply for offshore spouse visa.
> One info regarding spouse visa, if your marriage is more than 3year then probably the processing time will reduce, also 309 might be waived off and your spouse might directly get 100.
> So ideally if you are about to complete 3years of marriage as per marriage registration, file for spouse visa after you complete 3year. But if you complete only few months then file as soon you are in Australia as it might take 18months.
> ...


I have been married for more than 4 years now. How much are estimated timelines for 309/100 visa in this case?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

vikas.shandilya said:


> I have been married for more than 4 years now. How much are estimated timelines for 309/100 visa in this case?


Completely depends on CO and there are no fixed timelines. For all you know CO may only grant 309 in your case. 

Also, looking at the current scene, all offshore applications are taking their own sweet time. I suggest you apply for 309 and come to Australia as soon as you can. Like what sbasha said, you have a new battle of RRV post Nov 2020

All the Best..!


----------



## New20 (Jun 28, 2020)

*Offshore 309/100*



fugitive_4u said:


> Completely depends on CO and there are no fixed timelines. For all you know CO may only grant 309 in your case.
> 
> Also, looking at the current scene, all offshore applications are taking their own sweet time. I suggest you apply for 309 and come to Australia as soon as you can. Like what sbasha said, you have a new battle of RRV post Nov 2020
> 
> All the Best..!


Hi Figutive 

Please would you tell me the documents required for 309/100. I am in autralia. I want to apply for my family, who are living overseseas.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

New20 said:


> Hi Figutive
> 
> Please would you tell me the documents required for 309/100. I am in autralia. I want to apply for my family, who are living overseseas.


Not sure what you mean by family, because 309/100 is a spouse / partner visa.

See this page for document details --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...isting/partner-offshore/provisional-309#HowTo


----------



## New20 (Jun 28, 2020)

*Offshore 309/100*



fugitive_4u said:


> Not sure what you mean by family, because 309/100 is a spouse / partner visa.
> 
> See this page for document details --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...isting/partner-offshore/provisional-309#HowTo


Yes, it is spouse/partner visa. I recentrly granted PR.


----------



## New20 (Jun 28, 2020)

*Offshore 309/100*



NB said:


> Are you aware that if you don’t migrate to Australia by nov 2020, your travel rights will expire and the PR will be as good as cancelled ?
> 
> Cheers


HI NB

I know you have huge expereince on this forum.

Please would you tell me the documents I should prepare for spousal/partner visa for 309/100. I recently garnted PR.

Kind regards,
New


----------



## New20 (Jun 28, 2020)

*Pcc and medical for non-accompany family*



fugitive_4u said:


> Not sure what you mean by family, because 309/100 is a spouse / partner visa.
> 
> See this page for document details --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...isting/partner-offshore/provisional-309#HowTo


Hi Figutive,

After you applied for the spousal/ partner visa, Have you requested PCC and Medical for the non-migrating family or non-accompany family you mentioned in the application?

Many thanks!


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

I applied for RRV on 11th July and got it Today.
I got 155 for 1 year. I have totally stayed in Australia only for 1week during my IED.
Compassionate Reasons - I had to take care of my father in India due to illness. Attached his death certificate and other Medical documents. I was going to move in May this year, but due to COVID and non-availability of flights, I could not move.


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

vikas.shandilya said:


> I applied for RRV on 11th July and got it Today.
> I got 155 for 1 year. I have totally stayed in Australia only for 1week during my IED.
> Compassionate Reasons - I had to take care of my father in India due to illness. Attached his death certificate and other Medical documents. I was going to move in May this year, but due to COVID and non-availability of flights, I could not move.


Hello Vikas,

I'm in similar situation for Partner Visa as you. Only difference is, my PR has expired.

But one thing I want to know is if you have already applied for your Partner Visa living in India? If yes, what documents potentially you attached as sponsor?

For my marriage too it's been 8 years, having 3 kids now. Stayed in Australia for around 1 and half months in total since getting grant in May 2012.

I want to make a move by this year end so planning to apply Partner visa (including children) before hand, so that we can move more or less at the same time. I will separately apply for my RRV mostly by mid of this year.

Thanks.


----------

